# Mail 2 Fax



## Sway (20. April 2002)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Anbieter, der mir eingehende Mails (Formulardaten), als Fax an eine Fest definierte Nummer schickt. Leider blieb meine Suche bisher erfolgslos. Aber vielleicht kennt einer von euch die passende Kontaktadresse ;-)


----------



## Wolf of Doom (20. April 2002)

hi,

ich glaub purertreck biete dies an


cya

wolf


----------



## Sway (21. April 2002)

Leider machen die das nicht. Hab da schon vom support ein klares nein bekommen.


----------

